# 1 Splitter -> 2 Router -> Mehere Rechner



## Hawkster (1. März 2009)

Hallo allesamt,

bin mir sicher das Thema wurde schon X-Fach durchgekaut, aber da ich mir nicht so ganz sicher bin will ich nochmals fragen, ob es wirklich geht.

Ich verwalte das Netzwerk einer Praxis und es wurde ein neues System von den Krankenkassen eingeführt welches "KV Safenet" oder so heißt.

Im Endeffekt bekommt man einen Cisco-Router (Seria 870), darf den dann an sein netzwerk stecken (der alte Router muss dazu ja leider raus) und darf dann auf die "Safenet"-Seite. Tjo, blöd nur, wenn ich auf google will, geht das z.b. nicht emhr.... dazu muss dann der andere Router wieder angeschlossen werden.

Da ich sowas persönlich eine totale Frechheit finde, versuche ich grad eine möglichkeit zu finden, beide Router gleichzeitig zu betrieben und so einzustellen, das die Mitarbeiter in der Praxis möglichst wenig aufwand haben beide entsprechend zu nutzen.

Ich Versuch mal die Konstillation zu beschrieben:
- 1x Splitter
- 1x SafeNet Cisco Router (welcher nicht Konfiguriert werden kann da er ja Safe ist *kopfschüttel*
- 1x  T-Com Speedport  W700V
- 1x 8-Port-Switch (ohne Uplink)
- 1x Ahnungsloses Hawkster mit Sahne 

Ich spring jetzt nochma schnell in den Keller und sich noch anderes material zusammen. Derweil könntet ihr ja schon hilfreiche Ratschläge beipflegen.

Vielen Vielen Dank

Liebe Grüße,
Hawkster

Anhang: Noch gefunden bisher: 
- 1x Teledat 330 LAN
- 1x Fiberline FL-2005 5-Port-Switch (zusätzlich 1x Uplink)
- 1x DSL-Splitter (Ersatzgerät)


----------



## MasterJM (2. März 2009)

Ich hab das ganze auch mal bei einem "Arzt" aufgebaut.
Das Cisco Ding lief nicht gerade perfekt... musste erst 30 min
mit der Firma telefonieren - da war wohl was falsch bei denen oder im Cisco.

Aber der Arzt wo ich war wollte das sogar so, also umstecken.
Schließlich muss er die Abrechnung nur 4 mal im Jahr, einmal im Quartal machen.
So hab ich es zumindest verstanden.

Ansonsten würd ich mal mit der Hotline der Firma sprechen, die diesen Cisco
da betreut - die waren sehr kompetent, die wissen ob/was da geht.


----------



## AngstHab (2. März 2009)

Wie wärs mit im normalen Betrieb den Cisco-Router zu tunneln?
Ist es ne bestimmte Seite die mit dem CIsco aufgerufen wird?

mfg AngstHab


----------



## Hawkster (7. März 2009)

Das mit den Quartalsabrechnung stimmt, aber aus irgendeinem Grund muss auch mal Sporatisch Spontan zugegriffen werden (wieso auch immer).

Korrekt AngstHab, das Cisco-Ding geht nur auf bestimmte Seiten... Wie meinst du das mit dem Tunneln?


----------



## zeroize (10. März 2009)

Das mit der KVSafenet kann man auch ganz gut mit nur einem Router machen - du musst nur über den vorhandenen Router eine VPN-Verbindung zum KVSafenet aufbauen. Sprich mal mit deinem Ansprechpartner bei der KV - dann sollte das ohne Probleme möglich sein.


----------



## Hawkster (16. März 2009)

Ich kann mit meinem T-Online-Router da eine normale VPN-Verbindung aufbauen ohne das Cisco-Dingens zu nutzen?!

Das Wäre Klasse... und an wen/was muss ich mich da wenden?!

MFG
Hawkster


----------

